# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  خوشه بندی متن ها

## leila.net

با سلام. 
دوستان من یکسری متن دارم که می خوام دسته بندی شون کنم . محتوای متن ها بیشتر ماهیت خبری دارن و می خوان این متن ها تو گروه های سیاسی ، اجتماعی ، اقتصادی و ... دسته بندی بشن ؟ 
البته سوالم رو اینجا مطرح کردم منتها خب من سی شارپ کار می کنم و اگه راه حلی باشه که بتونم تو پروژه سی شارپ ازش استفاده کنم بهتر هست برا من . 

پیشاپیش از توجهتون ممنون

----------


## ASHKANLAEI

ببخشید من متوجه سوالتون نشدم. میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین؟

----------


## leila.net

> ببخشید من متوجه سوالتون نشدم. میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین؟


ببینین خبرها خب تو گروه های مختلفی هستن . خبر سیاسی ، اجتماعی ، ورزشی و ... 
الان من یکسری متن دارم که می خوام بر اساس محتواشون، تگ گذاری کنم که آیا خبر سیاسی هست ؟ ورزشی هست یا اقتصادی و ...

----------


## ASHKANLAEI

خب طبیعتا نیاز به استفاده از هوش مصنوعی و یادگیری ماشین دارید.

----------


## Roterhut

سلام. این متنها فایلهای جدا جدا هستند دیگه؟!

----------


## ASHKANLAEI

> سلام. این متنها فایلهای جدا جدا هستند دیگه؟!


با توجه به برداشت من، بله.
چه فرقی میکنه؟

----------

